# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус или не вирус, никак не пойму

## Денис Нов

Уже несколько месяцев сталкиваюсь с проблемой, сколько ни искал на просторах интернета ничего похожего найти не могу.
Проблема такая. Запускаешь программу(игру, например Гвинт) играешь, выходишь. После чего запускаешь что-то другое. Например, ну я не знаю, PUBG. А загрузку тебе показывает от самой первой программы. И вообще весь день(до перезагрузки компьютера) ты будешь видеть стартовый экран той программы которую запустил первой после включения компьютера. Грешил на драйвера, переустановил много раз, несколько раз обновил. Грешил на вирус, прогнал всем чем только мог, Касперкий, cure it, всякие майлваре ремуверы и регистр клинеры -чисто. Но проблема не исчезает и уже изрядно злит. Рылся в интернете но никак не могу сформулировать правильно что же это такое. 

Оно не то что бы сильно мешает, но так быть не должно. А главное есть подозрение что этим снимком экрана загрузки что-то вредоносное прячет свою загрузку. Может кто-то что-то сможет посоветовать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

А процесс той первой программы висит после выхода из нее? Если посмотреть через диспетчер процессов, либо в Process Explorer.

----------


## Денис Нов

> А процесс той первой программы висит после выхода из нее? Если посмотреть через диспетчер процессов, либо в Process Explorer.


Нет. Только старый скрин. То есть если ты запустил программу в 11 32 то даже вечером будет показывать скрин с системными часами на 11 32. Такое впечатление что когда ты запускаешь программу (любую) в этот момент делается скриншот экрана и при запуске любых других программ мне его показывают. Его нет в процесс эксплорере(и вообще там нет ничего подозрительного), хотя когда это происходит компьютер на несколько секунд зависает, и посмотреть прям в эту секунду невозможно.

----------

